# RAMROD / Long Climb Training Ride this Sunday!



## JPhi (Mar 24, 2006)

<p><b>Fidalgo Island, Mt Eerie, North Whibdey Island</b></p>
<p></font><font face="Arial" size="2">
We're offering 5 different options that will suit riders of all levels from 36 
mile and 2100 ft loop to challenging 118 mile 6200 ft route including two climbs 
of the steep fabulous Mt Eerie.</font></p>
<p><font face="Arial" size="2">
You will not want to miss this ride. The scenery is spectacular, and there will 
be plenty of challenge whether you're training for distance (i.e STP), for 
Hills, or for both. </font></p>
<p><font face="Arial" size="2">
We will guide at the Moderate, Brisk, High Brisk and Strenuous paces. Each loop 
are easy to shortcut, and as we park in between the two loops, your car is never 
too far. </font></p>
<p><b><a class="contentnav2" href="../ride/ride_mt_eerie_map.shtml">Maps</a> and Itinerary:</b>
</p>
<ul>
<li>Route 1 - 36 miles/2100 ft - Fidalgo Island (fully guided - moderate, brisk, high brisk and strenuous) 
</li>
<li>Route 2 - 40 miles/3000 ft - Fidalgo Island + Mt. Eerie (fully guided - moderate, brisk, high brisk and strenuous) 
</li>
<li>Route 3 - 71 miles/3000 ft - Fidalgo Island + N Whidbey (fully guided - moderate; other paces can easily return on their own) 
</li>
<li>Route 4a - 97 miles/4600 ft - Fidalgo Island + N Whidbey Loop (fully guided - brisk, high brisk and strenuous) 
</li>
<li>Route 4b - 101 miles/5400 ft - Fidalgo Island + Mt. Eerie + N Whidbey Loop (fully guided - brisk, high brisk and strenuous) 
</li>
<li>Route 5 - 116 miles/6200 ft - Fidalgo Island + Mt. Eerie + N Whidbey Loop + Mt. Eerie (fully guided - high brisk and strenuous).</li>
</ul>
<p>Heavy rain cancels/group decision in case of drizzle/light rain—if enough riders don’t mind getting wet, we will lead the ride in a drizzle or light rain. Unless this ride was changed the day before, strenuous riders will at least do the Fidalgo 
and Mt. Eerie climb, even with heavy rain. We will email everyone on our list 
with updates and, in case of forecasted heavy rain, we may offer a ride closer 
to Seattle and keep this gorgeous ride for a dryer day. Check our website for 
updates prior to the ride.</p>
<p><font face="Arial" size="2">
RSVP is not required, but suggested in case we change the ride on this day due 
to inclement weather. (If the forecast announces heavy rain a couple of days in 
advance, we may do a shorter ride in the Seattle area). Check our site for 
updates, or better yet, RSVP (this also helps us print the number of cue sheets 
needed). </font></p>
<p><font face="Arial" size="2">
This is the second ride of our new training series for the Native Planet Classic 
and RAMROD. The June 11 <a href="https://www.ride4areason.org/npclassic/">Native Planet Classic</a> 
super-century may very well be Washington’s most challenging, supported road 
cycling event. (The alternative shorter metric century is also challenging and a 
great training for RAMROD and STP). </p>
<p>
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------</p>
<b><font size="4">Native Planet Classic:</font></b><p>
<font face="Arial"><strong><font color="#800000">A Spectacular North Cascades Ride!</font></strong></font></p>
<font face="Arial" size="2"><strong>June 11th, 6:00 - 10:30 AM, Winthrop, WA*</strong></font><p>
<font face="Arial" size="2"><strong>3 Routes: 28, 63 or 132 miles</strong></font></p>
The Native Planet Outdoor Club (NPOC) is proud to present the <a href="https://www.ride4areason.org/npclassic/">Native Planet Classic</a> fundraiser, an exciting opportunity to "<a href="https://www.ride4areason.org/npclassic/index.shtml">ride 4 a reason</a>“ on one of Washington's premiere cycling roads!  We offer: </p>
<ul style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" type="disc">
<li>An easier 28-mile ride</li>
<li>A metric century (63-mile) course including Washington Pass (5477ft)</li>
<li>A grueling 132-mile, 8000ft+ round trip</li>
</ul>
The ride begins and ends in the traditional town of Winthrop, a great destination with its straight-out-of-the-movies cowboy ambience. The start will be from 6 :00 
to 10:30 AM, so come out, have a terrific time and let your enjoyment help <a href="https://www.nativeplanet.org">Native Planet</a> meet the 
needs of others!<p>This fundraiser is fully supported and includes food stops. Participation is limited and
<a href="https://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1300287">
<strong>registration is open</strong></a> now until May 20<sup>th</sup>; there 
will be <strong>NO same-day registration</strong>. Registration before 
May 10 is only $20-$39 with a minimum pledge of $50: May registrations 
will be $5-$10 more. NPOC members also receive a $5 discount.</p>

<b>Volunteers needed</b> 
to help us with ride preparation and on the day of event: please email 
us at <a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a>.<p>
<b>*</b>Unable to participate this time? Check the <a href="https://www.ride4areason.org/">
Native Planet Outdoor Club</a> for more information and up-coming rides.</p>
<p>
<img border="0" src="https://www.ride4areason.org/images/npc_image.jpg" width="500" height="350"></p>
<p>
 </p>


----------

